

Respond to recruiters with a form letter - beghbali
http://coderwall.com/p/ywoa5q

======
eli_gottlieb
I disagree with being so blatantly dismissive. If I get spammed with an email,
LinkedIn message, or phone call that is _totally out of my realm_ (like when
someone requested I interview for a Senior Java Architect position at age 23
having never worked on an enterprise Java application before), _then_ I ignore
it.

However, if something seems decently interesting and they don't seem like
total sleazeballs, I'll talk to the recruiter, even if I'm not open at this
time. A good reputation and a few good names to call can go a long way when
you need them.

